# DVC trade to Haytt



## Carmel85 (Apr 25, 2009)

DVC trade to Haytt 

Do you know any owners who want to trade DVC/Disneyland Hotel (california only)for Hyatt timeshare units systemwide?

I ask this because DVC now has RCI and Hyatt still has II.

Thanks


----------



## icydog (Apr 25, 2009)

*Sure, why not?*

Do you mean for one vacation? I personally would consider such a trade.. Of course the points have to be equitable. I traded for a lovely week at the Sanibel Cottages with a HGVC member. I think trading makes sense. And no, I would never exchange my DVC points. The value isn't there. Also I don't think members really care which exchange company DVC uses. They rarely trade. I think the percentage of people exchanging outside of WDW is in the low single digits.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 25, 2009)

Please be careful not to solicit or offer private exchanges in the forums - there is a category in the free Timeshare Marketplace for private exchanges.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Apr 25, 2009)

Carmel85 said:


> DVC trade to Haytt
> 
> Do you know any owners who want to trade DVC/Disneyland Hotel (california only)for Hyatt timeshare units systemwide?
> 
> ...



I am unclear about what you are asking...are you a DVC owner or Hyatt?


----------



## Carmel85 (Apr 25, 2009)

luvsvacation22 said:


> I am unclear about what you are asking...are you a DVC owner or Hyatt?



Im a hyatt owner.


----------



## tahoeJoe (Apr 27, 2009)

*Is this legal?*



Carmel85 said:


> DVC trade to Haytt
> 
> Do you know any owners who want to trade DVC/Disneyland Hotel (california only)for Hyatt timeshare units systemwide?
> 
> ...



Bob - Does Hyatt and/or Disney allow private trades or is this prohibited in the rules? 

-TJ


----------



## spiceycat (Apr 27, 2009)

tahoeJoe said:


> Bob - Does Hyatt and/or Disney allow private trades or is this prohibited in the rules?
> 
> -TJ



Disney definitely does.


----------



## Carmel85 (Apr 27, 2009)

spiceycat said:


> Disney definitely does.



TJ and Spiceycat (love that name)

WOW. Are you saying if a DVC owner and a Hyatt owner get together on their own they cant trade?

So if a friend of mine who owns DVC and she lets me use her DVC thats a NO NO in disneys eyes? CRAZY

I do not think Hyatt cares because if you are friends you can give your Hyatt unit to anybody you wish you own it.

It seem Disney wants to control all of their owners and force them to use RCI and that mean no trades with Hyatt owners since we have II.  VERY SAD

Im open to have some DVC friends.


----------



## littlestar (Apr 27, 2009)

DVC members are allowed to let someone else use their membership points. We do it all the time with family and friends. The DVC member would just make a reservation in your name and you would be considered their guest. The reservation would be between you and the DVC member. 

I'm letting a friend of mine use our DVC points in June. All I had to do was put her name on the reservation. She will be able to check-in just fine at the resort, as she's considered my guest.


----------



## rhonda (Apr 27, 2009)

I _believe_ spiceycat's answer should be taken in this Q&A context:
Q: Does Disney allow private trades ...?
A: Disney definitely does.


----------



## icydog (Apr 27, 2009)

Disney doesn't care if you trade your points. All they know is that the vacationer is your guest. The guest gets all the same perks as the member. It's that simple. End of story.


----------



## Carmel85 (Apr 30, 2009)

Thank you all for the great information.


----------



## tarabell (May 1, 2009)

Carmel

check your PM's


----------



## Carmel85 (May 3, 2009)

tarabell said:


> Carmel
> 
> check your PM's



Just got it.


----------

